# 5/3/1 so far



## Snatchnapkin144 (Jun 6, 2021)

I have been enjoying the program. BW: 160 - 165 lbs. 5'7 

Squat 1RM: 200 lbs  (previous 315 lbs BW: 145 - 150) use to high bar squat everyday to grease the groove. Not much size added on to legs.

Bench 1RM: 155 lbs  (previous never tested)

Deadlift 1RM: 225 lbs (previous 365 lbs BW: 145 - 150)

Overhead 1RM: 70 lbs (previous never tested)

I set my 1RM maxes lower which the program suggested. The workouts are rather quick which I like, and the all the assistance work helps any lagging muscles.
I have not been doing any core work. I also practice muay thai which helps my core. I'm on week 2 of my first training cycle for 5/3/1. I decided to take strength training seriously after taking a break from jiu-jitsu. The lifting program is easier to work around with a new kid on the way. I couldn't help myself and joined a muay thai gym because I like training. Trained muay thai in the past. I plan on keeping you guys updated.


----------



## CJ (Jun 6, 2021)

Good plan, short and sweet strength workouts. Use Muay Thai to keep in shape. I like it.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 6, 2021)

Every time you squat, OHP, and deadlift you work your abs. So indirectly, you're always working your "core".


----------



## bigdog (Jun 6, 2021)

Solid plan. I started my journey on 5-3-1 and loved it. Slow and steady.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 6, 2021)

Sounds like a plan!
Good luck!!


----------

